# My Matt Busche threads (Radio Schack)



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I had them deleted because I was asked that I not announce it until the team did.

Well, Matt Busche announced that he signed for Radio Shack last week.

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/lifestyle/64222027.html


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

It's like Deja Vu all over again.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Him and Selander. Cole House ain't too shabby either. Whats up with you 'Sconny kids?


----------



## choocher (Jan 14, 2009)

kbiker3111 said:


> Him and Selander. Cole House ain't too shabby either. Whats up with you 'Sconny kids?


And back in the day there was the 7-Eleven and Motorola teams(Och), Connie Carpenter, Tom Schuler, Andy Hampsten (transplant), Eric and Beth Heiden, Greg Demgen . . . the LeMond connection, with his wife being from La Crosse and he drinking so much beer there, and all. Robbie Ventura, Tommy Matush, Dede Demet Barry . . . I'm forgetting a few people. Point is--growing up racing bikes in 'Sconny was good--never a shortage of decent riders. 

I'm excited about the younger riders, like Cole House and Bjorn Selander. I've never met Cole House, but Bjorn Selander is a nice guy. Who is Cole House riding for next year? BMC?


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

choocher said:


> I'm excited about the younger riders, like Cole House and Bjorn Selander. I've never met Cole House, but Bjorn Selander is a nice guy. Who is Cole House riding for next year? BMC?


Yeah, I think so. He was juggling GP and USA Dev for a while, but I think he's on BMC full time now. 

The strange thing is, WI has all these great riders, WORS and some great bike companies, but in MN (where I grew up) we had nothing like that. A great cycling community for sure and we'd claim Lemond and Parkin as ours occasionally, but definitely not the talent level of WI.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

choocher said:


> And back in the day there was the 7-Eleven and Motorola teams(Och), Connie Carpenter, Tom Schuler, Andy Hampsten (transplant), Eric and Beth Heiden, Greg Demgen . . . the LeMond connection, with his wife being from La Crosse and he drinking so much beer there, and all. Robbie Ventura, Tommy Matush, Dede Demet Barry . . . I'm forgetting a few people. Point is--growing up racing bikes in 'Sconny was good--never a shortage of decent riders.
> 
> I'm excited about the younger riders, like Cole House and Bjorn Selander. I've never met Cole House, but Bjorn Selander is a nice guy. Who is Cole House riding for next year? BMC?


Don't forget Kim Bruckner Baldwin. I also think Team Saturn based itself in Wis too.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Cole House will probably be with BMC. They almost kicked him off the team this year for having a sh*tty attitude, last I heard.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

Wow! He's racing in the Criterium International.











https://velonews.competitor.com/201...010-graham-watson_109598?album=28&gallery=255


----------

